
Christmas tree made out of form elements (webkit) - hakim
http://hakim.se/experiments/css/domtree
======
saurik
Totally reminded me of: <http://unicodexmas.com/> <\- Christmas tree made out
of "valid, semantic, and imageless HTML and CSS", ornamented with Unicode
characters.

------
ck2
Impressive. I wonder when Firefox will get the transformation support - not
that it's very practical for anything right now.

~~~
hakim
They added support in FF10, so it should make it to their stable release in
around two months.

~~~
dancsi
Are you sure? I'm using Nightly 12.0a1, and it is very slow (1-2fps). It's
still smooth in Chrome, though.

~~~
pcwalton
It works, but the native widgets aren't getting retained layers, so it's
really slow. I filed a bug:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=713532>

------
bradleyland
I love that you can still click on the dropdowns and they work. You can also
type in the text entry fields.

~~~
baddox
It was weird to click those elements on an iPhone and see mobile Safari's
select dialog appear from the bottom of the screen, ruining the effect. :)

------
joejohnson
That looks pretty nice on an iPad :)

------
magoon
This was a trap for my iPhone 4 - I couldn't navigate away because it was so
graphics intensive. I had to force quit then quickly load another page on
startup.

~~~
theturtle32
It was fine on my iPhone 4.

~~~
logic
Surprisingly, this was usable on my iPhone 3G.

------
jakubw
Cool. Christmas trees aren't flat though, you could have made it use the whole
space rather than one plane. Merry Christmas.

~~~
seanp2k2
This tree is just as 3D as the trees in current state-of-the-art first person
shooters.

------
gary4gar
Caused Chrome on my Linux machine to crawl, CPU usage of my dual core CPU is
about 100%!!

But its pretty cool as an experiment :)

~~~
baddox
Really? It ran quite smoothly on my iPhone 4S and my parents' ancient Athlon
X2 3800+ (running Windows 7). It took 2-3 seconds to get going, but then it
was quite smooth.

------
tambourine_man
Runs fine on iPhone 3G. Impressive.

------
joelackner
more clever working coming from you, hakim. love that the elements are still
usable.

------
eternalmatt
I was watching memory usage rapidly climb. Pretty fun though!

------
jasondrowley
That's marvelous. Good work. And Merry Christmas!

------
pkulak
Well, that completely destroyed my iPad 1.

------
iamandrus
That's awesome! Keep up the great work. :D

------
evertonfuller
Awesome. Merry Christmas!

------
orofino
Cool. Merry Christmas.

------
badclient
Freezes my iPhone.

~~~
callumjones
Fine on the iPhone 4. I suspect running the page through a UIWebView as
opposed to MobileSafari will introduce the performance issues of application
sandboxing.

------
seanp2k2
hahahahaha, I approve of this DOM debauchery.

------
zobzu
works fine on (Gecko/FF10).

